# Advice on buying new M3



## dacostad (Apr 29, 2005)

I need some advice. 

After 13 years of not owning a car because I live and work in Manhattan, I finnaly decided it was time to buy a "toy" so I got a very nice Porsche Boxster S, then would'nt you know it my wife turns out to be pregant 2 weeks later (ops!). 


So now I am going to get an new M3 as at least we will still be able to go out in it.

Does anyone know what BMW dealers attitude is to taking trade-ins against a new M3?

THe trade in value on Kelly's is about $29k.

Thanks

David


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Welcome! And congratulations on all counts! :thumbup: 

I'm afraid you've posted in a "twilight zone" area where your post will not be seen by many. (You might consider deleting your post and re-posting in the E46 M3 forum or the "ask a dealer" forum.)

I assume you are speaking of buying an '05 or '06 M3 -- the current body style. If so, don't delay too long as I believe the last ones will come off the line early in 2006.

I would imagine that any dealer would be happy to take a Porsche in trade, but of course you're likely to get bottom dollar for it. The price for convenience I suppose...

You stand to make more money if you sell it yourself -- but of course there's some work involved there in terms of cleaning it up, keeping it clean and showing it to potential buyers, etc. Or...do you have a Carmax close by? -- some folks say selling to them is a better move than trading.


----------

